# ELECTRIC MEAT GRINDER



## stevin (Jan 12, 2017)

How many of you grind your rabbit meat? any recommendations on a particular residential type grinder?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 12, 2017)

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## AClark (Jan 12, 2017)

Personally, and maybe it's just me, but I prefer my hand crank meat grinder to my electric one, 100x over. My electric one gets bogged down with just about any fat in it, with a good sized motor in it, and cleaning out the globs of sinewed fat is not fun. This is after I've trimmed it up considerably. The hand crank one I bought off ebay for $1, literally, and while it takes more muscle to function, it works so much better. I can rip through several big roasts in a matter of a few minutes.
The downside is that my hand crank one doesn't have a sausage adapter, so I still have to use the electric to do sausage, but it goes much easier after it's already ground down with the crank one. 

If you have the money to spend, the Cabela's game grinder looks to be pretty good.


----------



## stevin (Jan 12, 2017)

hoping to keep it around $150.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 12, 2017)

I have this one. We use it for deer and pigs. It is slower than the commercial ones, but works great for us. I know nothing about rabbits or their meat but it works great for what we do

https://www.amazon.com/STX-INTERNATIONAL-STX-3000-TF-Turboforce-Attachment/dp/B0012KJBR0


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 12, 2017)

So we have the 1hp Meat Grinder from Cabela's: 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/CARN...ryId=734095080&CQ_search=meat+grinder&CQ_st=b 

But we use it for rabbits, chicken, pigs & wild game. So we needed a large super powerful one. I was blown away  by how amazing it was and I'd imagine those similar in that line would be just as good too!


----------



## stevin (Jan 12, 2017)

ha! the STX is one of the models that i've been eyeballing. glad to hear!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 12, 2017)

@stevin It is AMAZING! We got through so much pork in record time with that thing. We will never buy anything less going forward. It is also super easy to use & clean (which was big for me)


----------



## stevin (Jan 12, 2017)

the Cabelas one looks like a beast! way outta of my budget.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah I like ours, the Cabelas one is also way out of our budget! My husband butchered pigs with a professional one and other than this being slower, he's very happy with it. It's a little loud. Things that don't bother us, considering the price we are very happy. My husband throws in big pieces and it goes through fat, etc. with no problem.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 12, 2017)

currently we use the grinder that attaches to our kitchen aid, we do find that we have to stop and clean it out as we grind rabbit.


----------



## Claude (Jan 15, 2017)

I used to pack. Up my deer meat and take it to my mom and dads and. Use my mom's grinder attachment for her kitchen aid mixer that would usually take about 4 hours to grind what I wanted grinded off a deer. Until I found a hand crank grinder on sale at rural king for 6 bucks so I grabbed it it took about 5 hours to grind my deer with it but it did. Pretty good but I also have 5 kids old enough to help crank the Handle.never tried grinding a rabbit though. .


----------



## Baymule (Jan 16, 2017)

Bunny Burgers anyone?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 16, 2017)

That's a really long time to spend grinding a deer! Does that include time cutting it up?


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 16, 2017)

Consider to place a strip or half a strip of bacon ( fat ) with each hopper full of meat to be ground.  Bacon makes it easier to grind.  Everything tastes better with bacon too.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 19, 2017)

We use our kitchen aid. It has lasted us over twenty years and still going strong


----------



## stevin (Feb 8, 2017)

thanks everyone for your input! i ordered the STX 3000 Turbo Force. I deboned a rabbit for the 1st time and ground up the meat. After adding 10% of smoked bacon (it's all i had at home at the time) to the rabbit meat i ended up with 3lbs of ground meat. We've used it to make tacos and a meat sauce for spaghetti and let me tell ya, I was extremely impressed. I'll take rabbit burger over turkey burger any day!


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 8, 2017)

Bossroo said:


> Consider to place a strip or half a strip of bacon ( fat ) with each hopper full of meat to be ground.  Bacon makes it easier to grind.  Everything tastes better with bacon too.



Bacon tastes good wrapped in more bacon.  

The ground rabbit looks tasty.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 8, 2017)

How many times did you pass it through? That looks like more than once. Looks good!


----------



## stevin (Feb 9, 2017)

i ran it through twice.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow! That looks so pretty! We have a hand crank one that I have yet to use... and I want to get the Kitchen Aid attachment now that we have one for when we start raising meat animals in the next few years.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a decent hand cranked grinder.
I grind some deboned rabbit each time I process.
I actually debone all my rabbit anyway besides the front legs. Need a handle when eating those, haha.
I grind mine with half pork fat to make sausage. I also grind it with even amnt of pork, and abt 1/4 or 1/5 beef and make some awesome summer sausage.
I haven't tried to make it into rabbit burgers because too lean for my taste, and don't like ground chicken or turkey much anyway.
I have tried electric and definitely prefer the manual crank.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh, forgot. I pass mine through twice coarse, and once fine.


----------



## Jesse1983 (May 11, 2017)

I personally have the field and stream electric grinder. It takes time for big game such as deer or antelope but it does work pretty well even with adding fat. Depending how how fine you like your meat you might have to run it through twice. But for rabbit meat I think it would do just fine and only cost us $100 at Dicks sporting good.


----------

